# fuggles imperial IPA



## Moog (26/5/15)

I used to love this beer back in the UK in the mid 90's.
They no longer brew it, I'd love to do it myself.
Can anyone suggest an all grain recipe to get me somewhere close?
It was creamy, hoppy, malty, dense white head, looked pretty much like boddingtons, but LOADS more flavor.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/5/15)

I have been looking for a single hop IPA and had come across this one which I will be making my next brew from wasn't sure about the 20 grams of sugar though.


It may take a while, but I'm intending to publish some of the old recipes taken from Graham Wheeler and Dave Line sources. This is the first and is a recipe for something like the classic IPAs.
Often the figures published don't hang together, so a few minor adjustments need to be made. In this recipe, GW reckons 115 gms of Fuggles which gives 62 EBU, so I've cut it to 42 EBU, which is the figure he publishes in the recipe. Sort of leaves you wondering which way to go. This beer would probably take 3 months to condition properly.
_Superb example of genuine 19th Century India Pale Ale, a single hop beer. Full, fruity citric hop aroma, Rich Malt and tart hops dominate the palate, with a long finish bursting with citric fruit._
Pale Malt (Maris Otter) 5 EBC 5200 grams 89.7%

(Needs a big Mash Tun)

Torrefied Wheat 4 EBC 580 grams 10%

Sugar, Household White 0 EBC 20 grams 0.3% 
Fuggle Whole AA 4.9% 75 mins 75 grams 86.3%

Fuggle Whole AA 4.9% 15 mins 25 grams 13.7%

Fuggle Whole AA 4.9% 0 mins 15 grams 0% (Dry hopped in fermenter after 3 days for 7 dyas
Final Volume: 23 Litres

Original Gravity: 1.057

Final Gravity: 1.013

Alcohol Content: 5.7% ABV

Total Liquor: 34.1 Litres

Mash Liquor: 14.5 Litres

Mash Efficiency: 75 %

Bitterness: 42 EBU

Colour: 9 EBC 
This could be converted to Extract if anyone wants it, but the Torrefied Wheat cannot be steeped so Wheat Malt Extract would have to be substituted.

It is the Fuggles Imperial by the way


----------



## Moog (27/5/15)

thanks beer god,
I've found that thread, as well as 1500ukbeers.doc and it seems to match quite well,
but the thing that puzzles me is he says that 115g gives 62 EBU , and that he's knocked it down to 42, but if you add up the hops, its still 115g !!

[SIZE=8pt]Castle Eden[/SIZE] Fuggles Imperial IPA 1055 90% Pale, 10% TW F 42(14) RP4


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/5/15)

The last hop addition is dry hopping.


----------



## Blind Dog (27/5/15)

Les Howarth has the grain bill as 90% pale malt (no variety given) and 10% torrified wheat. Kettle, late and dry hops are Fuggles to 42 IBU, source is the 4th edition of the real ale almanac. 

No information on yeast

So only difference to the recipe above is no sugar and less info on when to add hops.


----------



## Moog (2/6/15)

i'll do it after my next brew, might hop it up a little tho


----------

